# Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35



## harlekin12 (5. April 2012)

*Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Moin moin,

mein G 35 ist leider schon älter als 2 Jahre und hat also keine Garantie mehr. Ich bin mit dem Headset nach wie vor sehr zufrieden, allerdings lösen sich z.Zt. die Gummi-Ohrmuscheln (also die Teile, die direkt am Kopf anliegen) auf.

Auf der Seite von Logitech habe ich dafür keine Ersatzteile gefunden. Der Logitech Kundendienst hat mir dem Tipp gegeben, mal auf der Seite eisgold.de nachzusehen. Dort habe ich zwar etliche Logitech-Ersatzteile finden können, nur leider die Ohrmuscheln nicht.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, woher ich dieses Ersatzteil eventuell noch bekommen könnte?


Gruss, Roland


----------



## AeroX (6. April 2012)

Schonmal gegoogelt oder bei eBay geschaut? 

Wenns da nichts gibt, Kauf dir ein technisch Defektes g35 und Bau die ohrmuscheln ab wenn du wirklich nix finden solltest


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Tja wenn der Support nix rausrückt von Logitröt bleibt ja quasi nur die Bucht


----------



## harlekin12 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

@AeroX, @Dr Bakterius

Moin moin,

ich finde es schon traurig, dass Logitech für so ein hochwertiges Headset keine Ersatzteile anbietet.
Natürlich habe ich bei eBay gesucht - dort werden z.Zt. nur funktionstüchtige G 35 angeboten und die Suche über Google hat bis jetzt auch noch keine Ersatzteilquelle erbracht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Bist du weit über die Garantie hinaus? Wenn man es entbehren könnte würde ich nach Kulanz betteln.


----------



## harlekin12 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bist du weit über die Garantie hinaus? Wenn man es entbehren könnte würde ich nach Kulanz betteln.


Habe ich gestern an deren Kundenhotline bereits versucht. Den 1. Mitarbeiter interessierte das überhaupt nicht und der zweite hat immerhin einen 35%-Rabatt-Gutschein ausgespuckt, der allerdings nur für den Logitech-Store gilt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Tja da hilft es dann nur den Anbieter zu wechseln. Bei einigen Anbiétern ist man als Kunde nur so lange interessant bis er der Werblüge erlegen ist und gekauft hat.

Kann man dort noch was flicken? Vielleicht mal ein Foto hochjagen?


----------



## harlekin12 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hättest Du eine Empfehlung für einen Anbieter, der sehr gute Headsets verkauft und bei dem ich auch Ersatzteile bekomme?

Die Ohrmuscheln müssen nicht geflickt werden. Sie bestehen aus Schaumstoff, der mit so einer Art Kunstleder überzogen ist. Und dieses Kunstleder löst sich nun allmählich in seine Bestandteile auf. Das sieht nicht nur doof aus, es ist zudem auch noch nervig dieses Kunstleder-Zeugs am Kopf abpuhlen zu müssen. 

Wenn es ganz weg ist, bleibt halt eben ein Schaumstoffpolster zurück. Technisch ist das G 35 einwandfrei. Deshalb ärgert es mich ja auch, dass ich so einen Cent-Artikel nicht als Ersatz bekommen kann!!!! :debil:

Gruss, Roland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Ich hatte zwar schon viele Headsets von diversen Anbietern aber selbst dort gab es keine Auflöungserscheinung. Ich nutze allerdings seit Jahren nur noch Kopfhörer, und mache um das Gamingszeugs eine großen Bogen. Ich würde da dann am ehesten einen Beratungsfred aufmachen.


----------



## Coffeecup (7. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hi, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und bin gerade durch Google auf diesen Thread gestoßen....
Wie das aussieht? Naja die Ohrmuscheln sind aus irgend einem Art schwarzen Kunststoff und darüber eine dünne Schicht aus einer Art Leder (vermutlich Kunstleder), das nun rissig ist rollt sich langsam ablöst. Eine Cam zum fotografieren hab' ich leider gerade nicht da.

Ich finde Logitech wirklich schlechter und schlechter, nicht nur, dass das G35 trotz 2-Mal Einschicken und Umtauschen während der Garantiezeit trotzdem das berühmte Summen hat, sondern auch andere Produkte (der Joystick Extreme 3D Pro) sind sehr unzuverlässig und billig produziert - gehen daher schnell kaputt.

Das Problem mit den Ohrmuscheln hätte wirklich nicht sein müssen, das nervt wirklich gewaltig.
Wenn jemand Ersatzteile findet oder eine andere Lösung findet, bitte ich darum, dass derjenige hier einen Beitrag erstellt.... selbst wenn es in 2 Jahren ist 

Vielen Dank!

LG


----------



## harlekin12 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hallo Coffecup,

ich habe den Seitenbetreiber der "Logitech - Ersatzteil - Internetseite" Eisgold.de per Mail angeschrieben, weil die Ohrmuscheln für das G 35 gerade vergriffen sind.
Laut seiner Auskunft werden die nach Ostern dort wieder zu kaufen sein.

Gruss, Roland


----------



## Coffeecup (14. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hi Roland,

herzlichen Dank für Deine Nachricht, ich hab' natürlich erst jetzt gemerkt, dass es auf der 2. Seite dieses Threads weitergeht 
Nun ist es schon nach Ostern, aber auf der Seite: Eisgold.de > Headset > G - Serie
Ist bisher das entsprechende Ersatzteil nicht angegeben.

Vielen Dank nochmals für Deine Information, kann's kaum erwarten!

LG


----------



## harlekin12 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hi,

ich schaue auch fast täglich nach - wird schon noch kommen. Ansonsten schreib doch den Seiten- und Shopbetreiber auch noch mal an.

Gruss, Roland


----------



## Spiky (18. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

guter tipp schreib logitech an die haben bestimmt was für dich ich meine brauchte auch glide schuhe für meine damalige g5 maus und die haben mir 3 sets umsonst geschickt


----------



## harlekin12 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hallo,

ich habe Logitech mal angeschrieben und warte noch auf eine Antwort.


Gruss, Roland


----------



## harlekin12 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine Antwort von Logitech bekommen. Ich darf mein G 35 kostenfrei einsenden und bekomme ein fabrikneues als Ersatz geliefert.
Das nenne ich mal einen sehr guten Kundenservice!  

Gruss, Roland


----------



## AeroX (20. April 2012)

Top Sache!


----------



## Neidschl (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hallo zusammen, 

bei meinem G35 hab ich auch erst vor kurzem festgestellt, das die Ohrmuscheln anfangen, sich aufzulösen. Deshalb dachte ich auch, das man die nachkaufen kann, aber anscheinend nicht.
Tja, Logitech, dann wird das nächste Headset keines mehr von euch, Pech gehabt.
Kundenbindung mal anders rum

Alte Kapitalistenweisheit: Das Geld des Kunden ist König!!


----------



## harlekin12 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Hallo Neidschl,

hast Du die Beiträge vor Deinem auch gelesen?

Nachkaufen kannst Du die Ohrmuscheln auf der Seite Eisgold.de - wird sogar offiziell vom Logitech Kundendienst empfohlen.
Wie alt ist Dein G 35? Ich habe Logitech bisher immer als sehr kulanten Hersteller erlebt. Mein G 35 war älter als 2 Jahre und hatte somit keine Garantie mehr. Dennoch habe ich nach einem sachlich geführten Telefonat mit dem Kundendienst die Möglichkeit erhalten mein defektes G 35 (Ohrmuscheln haben sich aufgelöst und zwei Kunststoffabdeckungen waren defekt) kostenlos an Logitech zu senden. Daraufhin habe ich kostenlos ein originalverpacktes G 35 von Logitech zugesandt bekommen.

Das nenne ich Kundenservice und werde das nächste Headset sicherlich wieder von Logitech kaufen!


Gruss, Roland


----------



## Coffeecup (14. September 2012)

*AW: Ersatzteil für Logitech G 35*

Dein Glück teile ich leider nicht.
Weder Eisgold verkauft diese Ohrmuschel, noch will Logitech mein Produkt umtauschen, dabei bin ich gerade erst aus der Garantie ausgelaufen.
Das einzige was mir gegeben wurde, war ein 50% Produktrabattcoupon (Natürlich will man mich nur locken, bei den Billigprodukten zu bleiben).

Nie wieder Logitech, hatte genug Produkte von denen, die einfach so gemacht wurden, dass sie an einem ganz bestimmten Zeitpunkt kaputt gehen.
Ganz normale Teile, die noch funktioniert hätten, wären sie einfach aus einem besseren Material gemacht worden.


----------

